# canned goods sale NE Ohio



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Buehler's grocery store has canned goods "truckload sale" (multiples of quantities of 10)
soup for $0.19 per can
beans for $0.29 per can (kidney, chili, black, pinto, garbanzo, and a couple others)
tomatoes for $0.39 per can (stewed, diced, italian, mexican etc etc)

guess who just stocked up....... :2thumb: THIS guy!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Buehler's this week has:

$4.78 coffee (33.5 oz)

$0.67/lb various pastas

$0.30/15.5oz can vegetables (corn, green beans, peas, potatoes, carrots, mixed)

$0.49/lb chicken leg quarters (10 lb bag)

10/$5 32oz Powerade


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am in NE Ohio but I do not have any of these stores near me.


----------

